# Free FreeBSD Shells



## semprix (Feb 5, 2009)

Does any know here for a good FreeBSD shell? Where I can test some port patches? Thank you


----------



## vermaden (Feb 5, 2009)

ZSH --> /usr/ports/shells/zsh
FISH --> /usr/ports/shells/fish


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2009)

FreeBSD comes with tcsh(1), which is a good interactive shell IMO.


----------



## tuck (Feb 5, 2009)

I think he doesn't want a shell on his own pc.

Semprix:
Lists for free shell accounts:
http://bhprojekt.wordpress.com/2008/02/12/free-shell-list/
http://on-net.info/shell-accounts/
Look out for unlimited disk space. Most of them don't have a lot of space per account.

This should be ok: http://www.hackthisbox.org/
Go to their irc channel and request an account.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 5, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> FreeBSD comes with tcsh(1), which is a good interactive shell IMO.



Not if you want to work with redirections.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Not if you want to work with redirections.



True, it's a (t)csh limitation, I wonder why no one ever improved this ...
Anyway, you can do a sh one-liner for redirection ... I never use it that often in interactive shell anyway.


----------

